# Got official diagnosis



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I posted Sadie's injury story a couple of weeks ago. We just got back from the University of Georgia Clinic - met with an excellent orthopedic & sports medicine veterinarian/surgeon. 

After a thorough exam and some radiology, we have an official diagnosis - it's not Sadie's shoulder, its her wrist. It was damaged where her toes meet her wrist (simplest way to explain it). She's in a cast for 2 weeks, a neoprene bandage for 2 weeks after that and then she's to wear it when she gets to walk on leash the following two weeks. After 6 weeks she can run off leash in small amount. 

At the moment she is pretty perturbed. Not chewing the cast at all, just sulking.

It's gonna be a rough 6 weeks but it's only temporary and Praise the Lord, it's appears that no tendons or muscles are involved in a major way. 

Thanks to organicthoughts who has been advising me and holding my hand 3000 miles away


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news! Give it time and she'll be tearing up the hills like her old self. It took Bailey almost 6 months to fully recover when his front paw dropped into a squirrel hole when he was running across the field full tilt. These are some tough dogs. You'll be tempted to go too fast in recovery. Gentle.

Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks, we think she hit a hole too. What did you do to occupy Baily's mind & body while he was recovering?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Aw, I have to admit that image made me chuckle a little. She looks less than thrilled! Glad it wasn't anything too serious. Hope she doesn't drive you too nuts during the healing.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh yes, she's definitely ticked off about her cast, you can see it in her face! She wouldn't even eat her dinner tonight.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would say she looks none to happy about it, but the payoff will be well worth it. Pray for dry weather until the cast comes off. I have found the IV bags work best as a cast cover for taking them outside to potty.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

VB - that is GREAT news - the pup works 4 u - you did the work to find a answer !!!!!! try some road trips 2 drive thrus that give out treats - the only thing you alter - they never get out of the truck - watch jeopardy - find out the pup is smarter than you - LOL - V SAFE !!!!!!!!


----------

